# A new grain-free version of Barking Heads



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I was chatting to the Manager at a large pet superstore today and she advised me that they are soon to take stock of a new variety of Barking Heads which is grain free. She said from what she could remember the main ingredients were Duck and Rice. They are going to call me when it arrives. Apparently Barking Heads are launching more new lines (treats etc) but have had lots of problems with their new packaging tearing and ripping so the launch of the new lines have been delayed. 

I'm looking forward to trying this grain-free version out as a back up kibble for my two.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Rice is grain??
I have gone back o Barking heads after trying Applaws grain free, poos are much less and much firmer


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Rice is grain??
> I have gone back o Barking heads after trying Applaws grain free, poos are much less and much firmer


I think she was referring to CEREAL grains.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh love the idea of a new Barking Head range but must say my dogs love Puppy Days and Tender Loving Care recipes so much ... best dog food in my opinion


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I guess the oats and barley is the grain part. I love BH too but Miss Honey doesn't! Such a pain as I've given up mixing in things with it and am now feeding her raw which she loves. Biscuit loves BH though....but then he loves anything! x


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Cara was on BH but started to go off it. We us Fishmongers white fish and potato from PAH and its going down great


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I was told that BH moved their factor recently and standards have slipped. Lots of problems with packaging so food starting to degrade and quality not as good as it used to be...possibly why some dogs are going off it. It will be interesting to see how this develops.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Kirsty said:


> Cara was on BH but started to go off it. We us Fishmongers white fish and potato from PAH and its going down great


I was tempted to try this as my two liked Fish4Dogs but I'm not keen on the fishy breath and farts  Do you get this with the Fishmongers brand?


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Slight fishy breath when they have just finished crunching otherwise no and no farts either. Cara wouldn't touch anything fishy not even fish4dogs but loves this stuff.

Try it you'll never know otherwise.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

colpa110 said:


> I was told that BH moved their factor recently and standards have slipped. Lots of problems with packaging so food starting to degrade and quality not as good as it used to be...possibly why some dogs are going off it. It will be interesting to see how this develops.


That's interesting, Lola used to always demolish her food (BH) in two seconds but the last month or so she has been off it. I was putting it down to her season but perhaps she just isn't enjoying it as much. Now I feel guilty!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola still loving her barking heads... She would demolish anything though. I keep thinking about raw feeding.. Can't quite decide as BH is going down well.


----------

